# How To Turn Off Samsung Logo



## jacofman

I just bought a Samsung UN55C8000 HDTV. It's awesome, but the very bright Samsung Logo at the bottom of the TV is very annoying. Is there a way to turn off (or at least turn down) that logo? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for your help in advance.

The Witchdoctor


----------



## JMPC

Have you looked through the manual, stuff like that can usually be turned off in one of the menus.


----------



## jacofman

I've read the manual cover to cover. No mention of how to turn it off. Thanks for your help. Any other ideas?


----------



## JMPC

Menu>Setup>External Settings>Light Effect


----------



## jacofman

Thank you SO MUCH!!!!! It worked.

The Witchdoctor


----------

